# hair dye



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

i have just started my  buserelin s/c injections i am on my 3rd injection is it ok to dye or highlight my hair or will it effect the  buserelin s/c injections ?
Thank you
Kirsty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Perfectly fine to dye hair as it doesn't interfere with the IVF drugs


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

thank you I was scared of the chemicals interfering with the ivf drugs   xxxxxx


----------

